# NI Massive X



## gsilbers (Sep 7, 2018)

(Correct subform this time 
Seems like a big change from the older Massive.
Is it me or does it looks like litle like a Reaktor6 ensemble?
The last modules looks intriguing. its like a way to change wavetables, yet.. not close to the oscilators.


----------

